# Delta shower valve



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey fellas,

I serviced a shower valve leaking. Delta 1700 series
-Pulled the cartridge, there was build up in the valve rough, also in cartridge
-Cleaned gunk out and changed cartridge
-Fixed leak

h/o complained about an additional problem -- when the shower is in use water leaks out the spout, which it did and worse than the normal drip that occurs. (the diverter is on the spout)
-anyways it was enough water dripping for me to change the spout. That didn't help.

Question:
Is there also a diverter pin/plug in the valve rough which triggers from back pressure when the spout is pulled up, that assists in diverting water, or is it solely, just the diverter on the spout that holds the water back up to shower head? 

Thanks for any help.

Cheers


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If someone used Pex from the valve to the spout this could create the problem you are talking about.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Indie said:


> If someone used Pex from the valve to the spout this could create the problem you are talking about.


Elaborate please indie....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

love2surf927 said:


> Elaborate please indie....


After reading the post again I realize I misread what he was saying. I read it as water coming out of shower when tub was running. Honest mistake. 

The Pex going to tub spout causes pressure and forces water to rise up out of the shower head.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Is the valve body installed upside down? I've seen that cause it.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Indie said:


> After reading the post again I realize I misread what he was saying. I read it as water coming out of shower when tub was running. Honest mistake.
> 
> The Pex going to tub spout causes pressure and forces water to rise up out of the shower head.


Because the ID of pex is smaller than the ID of copper tubing?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Suggest you make sure the house water pressure is no higher then 80 lbs. 65 lbs is recommended for most fixtures including toilets. High water pressure cause premature failure of the entire plumbing system.

If it is install a Pressure reducing valve and an expansion tank on the cold inlet to the hot water tank if needed.

If pex was installed to the tub spout the pex fittings tends to restrict flow and cause drippage out of the shower head because of the restriction of pex fittings. That portion should always be hard copper.

You also may need a better tub spout with diverter that hasn't been in your truck for a long time.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Did you check for a water restrictor in head? Removing it helps sometimes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> Did you check for a water restrictor in head? Removing it helps sometimes.


True but against code


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've found moen tub spouts to be the nicest and best quality replacements. It sounds like you need a better tub spout.. Some of the cheaper ones will leak.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Pressure is not too high coming in. I'm back there in next week, I'll check restrictions or reducer on shower head. 

Thanks gents, keep you posted.


----------



## PCBplumber (Apr 13, 2012)

Indie said:


> If someone used Pex from the valve to the spout this could create the problem you are talking about.


Why in the heck do people do this? You ever try removing a tub spout on a PEX line? forget about it. I've seen the same result on a PEX riser too.

Also, I have seen this happen on a A/S that was installed upside down. 

Food for thought.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Pig skin, I have had this happen, if it's a copper slip fit tub spout, pull the diverter off and check the copper. If someone has really tightened the Allen screw and the copper is ovaled a bit you won't get the proper seal and some water will still come out of the spout.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Post the exact trim kit number. Which diverter spout? We install a lot of Delta t/s faucets. They each have their own little quirks. 

Spikes in pressure and trash in the water wreak havoc with Delta's t/s valves. For what you described, these are the three things I would check first...

1. Pressure @ 70psi or lower. 
2. Debris lodged in diverter tube inside valve. (Valve almost always has to be removed to diagnose and solve this)
3. Defective diverter spout. 

1/2" Pex tubing to a drop ear 90 for the spout and/or shower head is a common install on the R10000 rough-in valve. It works just fine.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Moentrolmoentrolmoentrol


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Post the exact trim kit number. Which diverter spout? We install a lot of Delta t/s faucets. They each have their own little quirks.
> 
> Spikes in pressure and trash in the water wreak havoc with Delta's t/s valves. For what you described, these are the three things I would check first...
> 
> ...


I thought it was against Delta suggested installation to use pex to the tub spout? Has that been changed? 

FOR TUB SPOUT INSTALLATION:
Refer to the installation instructions supplied with your spout. Do not connect deck mount
spouts to in-wall valves. Do not use hand showers connected in lieu of a tub spout to a
tub/shower valve. Do not use PEX tubing for tub spout drop.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> I thought it was against Delta suggested installation to use pex to the tub spout? Has that been changed?
> 
> FOR TUB SPOUT INSTALLATION:
> Refer to the installation instructions supplied with your spout. Do not connect deck mount
> ...


Hmmm...

Suppose I should read the instructions? 

I don't need no stinkin' instructions! ** read in accent of your choosing **


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Because the ID of pex is smaller than the ID of copper tubing?


I think it is mostly the restriction caused by the fittings, more than the pex pipe itself.

I've seen it with a 1 ft drop from the valve to the spout, and approx 4 ft from the valve to the shower head, done in pex to spout, and come out the shower head from the flow restriction to the spout.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Suppose I should read the instructions?


Nah, there's no fun in that! :laughing:


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

pigskin plumber said:


> Question:
> Is there also a diverter pin/plug in the valve rough which triggers from back pressure when the spout is pulled up, that assists in diverting water, or is it solely, just the diverter on the spout that holds the water back up to shower head?
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> ...


Just the diverter on the spout...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Replace it with MOENTROL


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If you have serviced the valve and replaced the spout with new then you need to consider few things. One, you may have damaged the new spout when you installed it. Two, the new spout is no good. Three, the piping supplying the water is somehow the problem, and those options have been discussed. 

Did you try another spout or only the one new one?


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Went back. Checked valve to make sure it wasn't upside down, it was fine. 
Checked shower head for kicks - nothing
Cleaned up stub with sand cloth - reconnect spout - nothing
Stub was fine no dents or out of shape
Tried new spout - nothing
Get frustrated
Pray - try again another new spout (same models as before) - works! Wtf! 
That's plumbing for ya. 
Cheers fellas thanks for tips!


----------

